# stay hydrated



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Please stop arguing ... Talk about the subject


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Please stop arguing ... Talk about the subject


The subject is how the OP says that all the members of this forum who haven’t gone through an apprenticeship that he feels is acceptable are only laborers.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

You at least get to keep the points Hacky after your posts get deleted?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

JoeSparky said:


> You at least get to keep the points Hacky after your posts get deleted?


That's actually a good question... because if he made posts, accumulated points, got a gift card, then a moderator came along and deleted his posts, would he end up with a negative points balance?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That's actually a good question... because if he made posts, accumulated points, got a gift card, then a moderator came along and deleted his posts, would he end up with a negative points balance?


Let’s try it. Give me all your points and then I will make a lot of posts that they will have no choice but to delete.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That's actually a good question... because if he made posts, accumulated points, got a gift card, then a moderator came along and deleted his posts, would he end up with a negative points balance?


only folks who associate with frunkslammer get a negative points balance


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Let’s try it. Give me all your points and then I will make a lot of posts that they will have no choice but to delete.


So, what good are points?

_Edit: oh...I actually never clicked on rewards before. I never paid attention. Noob move. _


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cuba_pete said:


> So, what good are points?
> 
> _Edit: oh...I actually never clicked on rewards before. I never paid attention. Noob move. _


You've got $35 in points, get an Amazon gift card and buy butt wipes.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> You've got $35 in points, get an Amazon gift card and buy butt wipes.


Why do we need to buy them from Amazon? We have the world's biggest ass wipe posting here:devil3:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

When it gets really hot don't forget to add some electrolytes. A lot of premade solutions are pretty concentrated so you can cut them a few times with water with no ill effect in my experience. I usually start with water and add pedialyte or something towards the end of a long day.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> When it gets really hot don't forget to add some electrolytes. A lot of premade solutions are pretty concentrated so you can cut them a few times with water with no ill effect in my experience. I usually start with water and add pedialyte or something towards the end of a long day.


Regular Gatorade is good but it was designed for football players doing 2-a-days in Florida, it's way too much sugar for me to drink quarts or even a gallon a day. You can dilute it 50-50 with water but then you're getting half the electrolytes too. Gatorade also makes various low sugar and no sugar powders you can use to get the electrolytes without the sugar. 

Pedialyte is too goddamned expensive, what is it six bucks a quart? You can add LoSalt salt substitute to any drink to add electrolytes, add it to Kool Aid and save $5.75 a quart.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Regular Gatorade is good but it was designed for football players doing 2-a-days in Florida, it's way too much sugar for me to drink quarts or even a gallon a day. You can dilute it 50-50 with water but then you're getting half the electrolytes too. Gatorade also makes various low sugar and no sugar powders you can use to get the electrolytes without the sugar.
> 
> Pedialyte is too goddamned expensive, what is it six bucks a quart? You can add LoSalt salt substitute to any drink to add electrolytes, add it to Kool Aid and save $5.75 a quart.


They make the diet Gatorade’s now. They’re not too bad.

I generally just drink water. If you eat something for breakfast and lunch, it’s most likely going to have sodium in it. Bread, cheese, even eggs have sodium in them, plus the meat. That sodium is more than enough electrolytes in my opinion.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't buy brand name pedialyte, but referring to more medicinal solutions than Gatorade.

In Texas heat on a long day a meal isn't always enough when you're sweating bullets. I got faint once despite drinking tons of water. My foreman brought me pedialyte and told me to sit down and drink and I recovered very quickly after.

But like you said I wouldn't recommend drinking it all the time, I prioritize cold water first.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> They make the diet Gatorade’s now. They’re not too bad.
> 
> I generally just drink water. If you eat something for breakfast and lunch, it’s most likely going to have sodium in it. Bread, cheese, even eggs have sodium in them, plus the meat. That sodium is more than enough electrolytes in my opinion.


I guess it depends on what you're eating and how hard you're sweating, you might be OK with sodium. Potassium is more of a problem, you can sweat out potassium faster than normal eating will replenish it.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Giving this a bump. Can remember many years ago having a corpsman putting IV into both arms because of dehydration. A second round going in getting a creeping chill and thinking things going south. Now summers here drinking water till this old man is afraid to be around running water. But yes get those electrolytes and if you have change it up just to insure you drink something. I switch to club soda or something similar when I get home.


----------

